# Iver Racer on Ebay



## Handyman (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice looking Iver Racer on Ebay...........if you can overlook the rust, this would be a great  project.  Nickel plating on the headtube and fork is really gone but the bike is basically there.  I just did one Iver Racer where I had to re-nickel the head tube and fork..........................a little heavy on the wallet. Pete in Fitchburg


----------



## catfish (Sep 28, 2017)

Nice to see it has the racing siren, and the mount for the racing head light.


----------



## Bikermaniac (Sep 28, 2017)

catfish said:


> Nice to see it has the racing siren, and the mount for the racing head light.




Lol.


----------

